# Multiple cameras to head unit



## WhiskeyMike (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a jeep wrangler that I use for offroading. And I'd like to setup 2-4 inexpensive cameras with one being a backup camera. The others would be used when offroad to see under the front for clearance, side view for obstacles, etc.. Can someone tell me how I might go about this?

Some things I'm looking for -

Backup camera to work automatically when in reverse.
Ability to manually turn on backup cam when driving forward.
Ability to connect 1-3 additional cameras and switch between them while driving offroad.
Would love to view all 4 on one screen but not required.

My thought is to use an app radio 3 or pioneer AVH-8500BHS headunit. Connect rear view to backup cam spot. Then use switch to provide power to camera when needed for rear view while driving. Then connect additional cameras to auxvideo connection(will aux video accept the RCA from a backup cam), via an RCA video switch (Multiplexer) that would allow manual selection.

Or they could all connect to switch and connect to backup connection.

What problems will I have and what's the best way to accomplish? Anyone ever do this?

I'm trying to keep budget to a couple hundred bucks not including headunit.

Thanks


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I know with my Kenwood deck, option 1 and 2 are easily accomplished

1) Hook up reverse wire from radio to backup light
2) Holding a particular button for 2 sec will show the reverse camera output on radio screen

for option 3, I am thinking some sort of latching relay system that will flop the + output from each individual camera, ground will be common so that should simplify things

Check the12volt.com for relay options


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

spal had a video interface unit, like a quad switcher.....part number 35100040,
never used it and don't know if it is available anymore. just a thought.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

WhiskeyMike said:


> I have a jeep wrangler that I use for offroading. And I'd like to setup 2-4 inexpensive cameras with one being a backup camera. The others would be used when offroad to see under the front for clearance, side view for obstacles, etc.. Can someone tell me how I might go about this?
> 
> Some things I'm looking for -
> 
> ...


Oh hell now you've done given me ideas I wanna do! Lol. My ultimate wish is a tiny camera (or two) that can trasmit from the rear of my trailers up to my cab so I can be certain I'm not gonna hit another truck or person. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

There are several companies offering quad view screen and camera packages. This is a market that's gotten filled up with cheap Chinese hardware, so be wary of the junk out there. Stay away from wireless video, it's not fully wireless and it's very prone to interference.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a beatsonic unit that allow me to display 3 cameras simultaneously on one screen

Like this


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks, great info! 

The12volt had several diagrams for building a relay switch that looked like interesting options.

I checked the spal product. Looked interesting, but all the kits looked like they included the screen, and I want to go to the headunit to reduce clutter. I'll keep looking to see if they just sell the switcher someplace.

The beat sonic sounds awesome. Do you have the avs1? Beat-Sonic AVS1 Automatic Audio Video Selector they don't mention the split screen which is an awesome option.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the VAD1 from Beatsonic.


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Jul 24, 2013)

HiloDB1 said:


> I have the VAD1 from Beatsonic.


Thanks, do you have a source to purchase? I sent a note to beat sonic asking about dealers.

Also, do you have a button to cycle through cameras and views or how is that done?


----------



## natesjk (Mar 26, 2014)

Any update on this? I'm looking to do the same thing in my JK.
Throwing around ideas in my head.


----------

